# Why we do what we do



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

I've only been making cheese for 3 years and I know there are a lot more experienced members out there, so I thought I'd start a thread for those new to making cheese who may not understand why certain things are done.
I am one who like short-cuts and I have found that in making cheese they are not that many.

Why is the rennet diluted before adding? Rennet is very strong and will not be evenly dispersed if it were not diluted in water. The water will come out in the whey and does not affect the cheese.

Why do you let the curd sit for 5-10 mins after cutting? This helps the curds start to form so they do not break into smaller pieces when you start stirring.

Why do you heat the curds so slowly after cutting? You want the curds to expel whey. If they are heated too quickly they will form a skin and the whey will not be expelled as needed.

Why do the curds need to be warm when you start pressing? This helps the curds knit together. If they are too cold, you will have pieces of curds coming off the cheese when you take it out of the press to re-dress it. You can try dipping the wrapped cheese in warm water to re-warm it if this happens.

Please add some of your own - I'm sure I have a lot to learn also! I know my aging process needs a lot of work!!

Diane


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have never made cheese but I have made yogurt. Is it the same type of thing or is it much different than yogurt making?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

thank you. knowing why helps!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

TJN66 said:


> I have never made cheese but I have made yogurt. Is it the same type of thing or is it much different than yogurt making?


There are a lot more steps to making hard cheese. Correct temperatures and pounds of pressure when pressing are very important. When I first started making hard cheese, my cheese was dry and really hard. I found that heating the curds very slowly to the right temperature helped tremendously. I usually set the kettle of curds in a sink full of hot water, this makes a hot water bath. To raise the temperature of the curds, just add more hot water to the sink. You may have to drain the water if it gets too full so you can add more hot water to raise the temp.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, i have this farmhouse recipe that i really love, it uses 1/2c buttermilk, warm to 86, rennet, cut curd, warm to 102* and bag/hang. (skipping details here!) its soft and squishy and has a slight tang to it. mmm!

now, sometimes i'd like to make this same cheese but only a bit less tender, a touch harder/drier. how would i do this? take it to 105*? more rennet? 

and if a recipe calls for 1/2c. buttermilk, how much meso culture would that amt to? and is that even advisable or is the buttermilk adding that tang that makes this cheese good? is meso and buttermilk interchangeable, accounting for measure differences?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Can you press these curds? That would remove a lot of the excess whey. I would stick to the original recipe and press the curds before I tried heating them to a higher temp or adding any other starter or more rennet.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, i'll try that today. thanks! i really do like the flavor, so if this would just make it a bit less soft, that'd be perfect!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the why's.
Now I understand, except it would still help if I had an expert cheese maker just once be there with me let me know if I've done it right. My right may be different then their right.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Also how do I know if it's good cheese or not before aging? Or am I just winging it?
Note to self: ~Dont serve your new cheese on Thanksgiving~ it could be a embarrassing moment~


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

the suggestion at the farmer's cheddar (to press it) helped a lot. i didn't have a small enough mould with a follower thingie, so i just twisted the cloth a bit and now i have a nice lump of tart cheddary type cheese that is not nearly as wet or soft. next time i'll add coloring, and i'm betting the family won't bat an eye when i use it for that type. with all the milk i have i feel totally stupid to buy cheese?! no. and kinda cool, i can use this same ubber-easy recipe to make 2 types of cheese! how great is that!

we mainly use mozz (when i don't mess it up!), cheddar, and i love good blue, but no one else shares that with me! so for now, i'll buy a snippet of that on occasion.

oh and by the way, that blue made by the http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/cheese.html is horrible! i tossed, it stinks to high heavens, like road kill. i cut it open, the only blue mould was the stuff creeping all over the outside, inside was white as snow. and rank, oi!


----------



## fols (Nov 5, 2008)

Chewie - I'm cracking up. Can you tell us how you really feel about the blue cheese? 

My dad asked me why the cheeses all taste different when they basically have the same thing in them. Don't really know, just how it's processed... But when they are bad, they are horrible. I've had some ripe manchego that would stick in the back of your throat. Couldn't wait to get rid of that one!
Diane


----------



## Smolt (Dec 27, 2011)

For information and help on all cheese making things try the http://cheeseforum.org


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I've learned a lot from the monthly e-newsletters sent from the New England Cheesemaking Company. You can view past newsletters on their website. http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheesemakingnewsletters.html


----------



## Stone (Jan 29, 2012)

Smolt said:


> For information and help on all cheese making things try the http://cheeseforum.org


Thank you for this link there is a lot of great info there for new cheese makers like me.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's one?

Why are curds for different cheese cut into different sizes?....the amount of surface area created by the cutting process affects how fast whey is expelled from the curd and this affects acidity and the texture of the final cheese. Larger curd = less surface area = less acidity = moister, softer cheese (think Jack or colby) Smaller curd = more surface area = higher acidity = dryer cheese (cheddar, parm, etc..)


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Mick&#8217;s Lemon Curde cheese.
Homemade Lemon Curd cheese creamy form of Greece Cottage Cheese
1 gallon pasteurized or un-pasteurized goats milk 
3/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 cup heavy cream

Pour the skim milk into a large double boiler and place over medium heat. Heat to 120 degrees F. Remove from the heat and gently pour in the lemon juice. Stir slowly for 1 to 2 minutes. The curd will separate from the whey. Cover and allow to sit at room temperature for around 30 minutes. 


Pour the mixture into a colander lined with a tea towel or cheese cloth and allow to sit and drain for 5 minutes. Gather up the edges of the cloth and rinse under cold water for 3 to 5 minutes or until the curd is completely cooled, squeezing and moving the mixture the whole time. Once cooled, squeeze as dry as possible and transfer to a mixing bowl. Add the salt and stir to combine, breaking up the curd into small size pieces as you go. If ready to serve immediately, stir in the cream. If not, transfer to a air tight sealable container and place in the refrigerator. Add the cream just prior to serving. 


This recipe was give to me by Grandmother of our first Greece landlords about thirty years ago, she was in her 80&#8217;s than.

As for the goats milk we also make cheese, yogurt and even ice cream out of it, My wife love a soft goats cheese that I make with Ginger and pistachio nuts. I roll the finished cheese in crushed pistachio nuts as well for the colour and the texture. Lovely on toasted sour dough bread in the morning. I also make few different ones like cracked black pepper, one with diced stuffed olives mixed in and rolled in smoked or sweet paprika, one that I mix roasted garlic in to cheese and roll in onion chives, one I mix in diced up smoked salmon and rolled in chilli flakes. And one that I mix in dried fruit I soaked in Madera (apricots, melon and raisins) drain liquor way from fruit first.MM


----------

